# I-mob Security systems at Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

We are pleased to have been appointed head dealer for I-mob UK so I thought I would put some info in here to see if anyone is interested :thumb:

Ask yourself this - If your pride and joy was stolen, other than call the police and then wait forever to know the fate of the car you love so much what would/could you do? serious question. If our vehicles were stolen yes I would call the police but I would also immobilise the vehicle there and then and also get a gps location for them all in about 2 mins of noticing they had gone. I could also if I wanted, talk into the car or simply listen into them talking to get an idea of who they are.

Scenario 2 - You or your partner and kids are in the car and are approached by a car thief/jacker no need to panic simply ensure you have your phone on you and hand the key over, Then call your car/van and immobilise/track it. However if you have time you can press the panic button fitted inside the car that will call I-MOB and they can deal with the situation the way they feel best. So a vehicle security and personal safety device all rolled into 1.

Vehicle Crime Today

In an increasingly uncertain world you need to be sure that the vehicle security solution you choose is capable of handling the threats we all face today. Vehicle related crime in the 21st Century has demanded the introduction of new security products, products that draw upon the latest technical innovations to combat current methods of car theft such as key theft and hi-jacking.

With key theft representing the vast majority of vehicle thefts and 'car-jackings' in the UK now running into thousands of cases each year these are factors that cannot be ignored. i-mob products offer suitable protection for you and your vehicle.

i-mob products are available for cars, commercial vehicles, plant and machinery, boats and caravans.

Product information

i-mob presents distinct ranges to deal with all possible requirements.

System operation

i-mob systems are extremely easy to use.

It's just like speaking to another person, so if you can use a phone you can use an i-mob.

Owners may interact with their i-mob system at any time using a unique phone number to make direct voice contact. They may also opt to receive SMS confirmation texts if this is more convenient. All contacts require the use of a PIN code to make sure only authorised parties may access the system.

With i-mob there are no complicated instructions to remember or manuals that need to be carried with you. Once in contact a menu driven option list is announced making it easy to gain information from the system, or issue instructions to the system, at the push of the appropriate button on the phone key pad.

With the instruction issued the system will speak to you confirming your instruction has been executed and giving you any information that you have asked for.

i-mob systems feature an internal, prioritised phone book. This means that the owner's key contact numbers are understood by the system along with any remote monitoring services. With these programmed It knows who to call in the event of an alarm, theft or emergency.

So if the i-mob system detects that all is not well it will select the most suitable, prioritised phone number from the memory and issue an alert call to that number.

This direct contact with the owner means that a theft may be confirmed in the shortest possible timescale and steps taken for the recovery to begin.

Nationwide fitting available.

Or the system can be fitted at VM HQ in Camberley, Surrey.

Price from £995.00 + vat this includes your first years subscription.
Subscription is £125.00 + vat per year.

We have a demo vehicle here if anyone wants to see the system in action.

Robbie


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Always good to see security pushed,:thumb: especially on high end vehicles, it's still out of reach for someone like me, but I'm sure the more they sell the cheaper it'll become,


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Always good to see security pushed,:thumb: especially on high end vehicles, it's still out of reach for someone like me, but I'm sure the more they sell the cheaper it'll become,


For this technology it wont become any cheaper as its the only system like it available. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great System been to Robbie's to have a look


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Great System been to Robbie's to have a look


Good to have you over mate.

Robbie


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> For this technology it wont become any cheaper as its the only system like it available. :thumb:


There is few very similar products on the market which are able to immobilize remotely your vehicle and give you exact location of your car when is stolen, so I'm not really sure what you mean by saing "this technology" ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> For this technology it wont become any cheaper as its the only system like it available. :thumb:


.......... at the minute :thumb:

personally, i'd love to have such a system, but again, out of my price range for now :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Alzak said:


> There is few very similar products on the market which are able to immobilize remotely your vehicle and give you exact location of your car when is stolen, so I'm not really sure what you mean by saing "this technology" ?


What systems are they?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> What systems are they?


There was a system from TRACKER.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> There was a system from TRACKER.


Do they give YOU full control of immobilisation and tracking as others rely on the brand company to do the immobilisation.

This system puts you in the driving seat to talk into the car, fully immobilise and track the vehicle from your mobile phone.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

When you remotely select imobilise do these things act immediately, or wait until the vehicle stops then shut down?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

richard56 said:


> When you remotely select imobilise do these things act immediately, or wait until the vehicle stops then shut down?


When the vehicle next stops it will then immobilise.
There are rules to abide by in terms of immobilisation, you cant have a car suddenly stopping in the middle of the M25 :lol:

The car has no signs of the install its fully hidden so the person who has stolen it knows nothing untill its immobilised.

You then have the option to lock the doors and await police enforcement or make your way to the car yourself with the gps location which will take you withing 3 feet of the vehicle.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> What systems are they?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Alarm...cessories_Safety_Security&hash=item565d9d87ee

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Car-...cessories_Safety_Security&hash=item4853cf82b6

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-GPS-T...0?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item5d45f375da


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Alzak said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Alarm...cessories_Safety_Security&hash=item565d9d87ee
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Car-...cessories_Safety_Security&hash=item4853cf82b6
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-GPS-T...0?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item5d45f375da


They dont offer a panic facility or 24 hr monitoring.
Also our system works when the keys are used to steal the car.
They dont appear to be TQA1 & TQA2 approved either.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dont forget a discount can be had if this is installed at the same time as other work being carried out by us.

Robbie


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I still like the idea, and it's still well out of my price range,


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I still like the idea, and it's still well out of my price range,


We may put discount out to DW users in the new year :thumb:


----------

